# Insurances advice



## Amnesia180 (May 13, 2009)

Hi all, 

Just a quick question regarding insurance, how necessary is it?

I'm being provided with medical insurance by my employer (just how comprehensive that is I don't know), but what about content insurance? I have some decent camera equipment and guitars will want insured, is it fairly easy to do?

Also - on a diffeerent note - internet! I've been looking at the Etisalat website and it seems you can get 1mbps access for around £38 per month, do you guys all have this or just stick to 3.5G dongles/cards for laptops?

Thanks!
Amnesia


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Glad to hear you are getting medical insurance provided, but it is best that it is as comprehensive as possible. Feel free to ask me questions about it.

Contents insurance is easily available and again, I would advise to to get some. Whilst crime rates here are low, you should still cover valuables in case of loss or accident. Several major insurers are active here or you can speak to a broker. Again, let me know when yo get here and I'll point you in the right direction.

For internet, if you want a half-decent speed get the best you can afford to pay. It is invariably slower than they tell you.

-


----------



## AB_in_Dubai (Jun 13, 2009)

Dont waste your money with the USB cards! Mine is issued by work and dropped out 13 times between 7am and 10am! I gave up on it!


----------



## Amnesia180 (May 13, 2009)

Elphaba said:


> Glad to hear you are getting medical insurance provided, but it is best that it is as comprehensive as possible. Feel free to ask me questions about it.
> 
> Contents insurance is easily available and again, I would advise to to get some. Whilst crime rates here are low, you should still cover valuables in case of loss or accident. Several major insurers are active here or you can speak to a broker. Again, let me know when yo get here and I'll point you in the right direction.
> 
> ...


Thanks, Elphaba. I'll drop you a message when I've arrived regarding insurance. I haven't got any documents on what medical insurance I will be given, but as soon as I do, I'll drop you a PM.



AB_in_Dubai said:


> Dont waste your money with the USB cards! Mine is issued by work and dropped out 13 times between 7am and 10am! I gave up on it!


Thanks for the heads-up! I've also been given the advice not to get internet in my apartment at all - as there are plenty of WiFi hotspots capable of allowing me to Skype/Email/Surf-the-net all dotted around the place. Is this the case?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Amnesia180 said:


> Thanks for the heads-up! I've also been given the advice not to get internet in my apartment at all - as there are plenty of WiFi hotspots capable of allowing me to Skype/Email/Surf-the-net all dotted around the place. Is this the case?


Well, it CAN be done
But I wouldn't want to head out to a mall JUST to access the internet
For the record, I have a 2 MbPS connection at home and find it slower than a 1 MbPS connection I used to have elsewhere - again its just an opinion


----------



## Amnesia180 (May 13, 2009)

rsinner said:


> Well, it CAN be done
> But I wouldn't want to head out to a mall JUST to access the internet
> For the record, I have a 2 MbPS connection at home and find it slower than a 1 MbPS connection I used to have elsewhere - again its just an opinion


Thanks for the info. I was planning on just getting the standard 1Mbps broadband - I was sure that would be enough to download emails, use Skype (for the messenger, not necessarily the video software). I'm assuming it's the same as the UK where I can upgrade to a higher package if I felt the need?


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Amnesia180 said:


> Thanks for the info. I was planning on just getting the standard 1Mbps broadband - I was sure that would be enough to download emails, use Skype (for the messenger, not necessarily the video software). I'm assuming it's the same as the UK where I can upgrade to a higher package if I felt the need?


1 Mbps is more than enough for that actually... 
I have an Etisalat connection at home, with a one year contract. They charge only if you want to downgrade the connection, and upgrades are free


----------



## Amnesia180 (May 13, 2009)

rsinner said:


> 1 Mbps is more than enough for that actually...
> I have an Etisalat connection at home, with a one year contract. They charge only if you want to downgrade the connection, and upgrades are free


Am I right in saying Etisalat is the only communications service provider in the UAE? Doesn't leave much room for competition or "finding the best deal" (But I suppose that is the point). 

Anyway - If I want to download an album from trusty iTunes, I can always leave my computer downloading overnight if needed - the packages do say "unlimited" (how much "unlimited" is though, I'm unsure).

I'm so excited about moving out there now - hence the reason I'm asking these questions now, when I still have about 4 months to go!!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Amnesia180 said:


> Am I right in saying Etisalat is the only communications service provider in the UAE? Doesn't leave much room for competition or "finding the best deal" (But I suppose that is the point).
> 
> Anyway - If I want to download an album from trusty iTunes, I can always leave my computer downloading overnight if needed - the packages do say "unlimited" (how much "unlimited" is though, I'm unsure).
> 
> I'm so excited about moving out there now - hence the reason I'm asking these questions now, when I still have about 4 months to go!!


Well, there exists Du too, but it has exactly the same rates as Etisalat - go figure  In any case, my building is not covered by Du so had no choice... 
and I think "unlimited" is actually unlimited

And good luck with your move ! I just read yday that there won't be a 3rd provider allowed till the economic downturn gets better. So things won't dramatically change by the time you get here.... 
I moved here on a week's notice, so definitely better to be prepared... but nothing can prepare you for the actual shock at seeing how bureaucratic and inefficient most things here are


----------



## Amnesia180 (May 13, 2009)

rsinner said:


> Well, there exists Du too, but it has exactly the same rates as Etisalat - go figure  In any case, my building is not covered by Du so had no choice...
> and I think "unlimited" is actually unlimited
> 
> And good luck with your move ! I just read yday that there won't be a 3rd provider allowed till the economic downturn gets better. So things won't dramatically change by the time you get here....
> I moved here on a week's notice, so definitely better to be prepared... but nothing can prepare you for the actual shock at seeing how bureaucratic and inefficient most things here are


By saying how bureaucratic and inefficient things are, has reminded me of a blog I've been reading - abudhabilist.com . I've had numerous chuckles over the entries at that website! Well worth a read.

I think it's all adding to the excitement of moving over... How quickly the novelty of drawaing a map and meeting delivery men will wear off is another matter! Haha. 

There are a hundred and one other questions that I have too... and now doubt, over the next few months, I'll give you all the pleasure of listening to me ramble on....

Thanks for the advice this far, to everyone.


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> Glad to hear you are getting medical insurance provided, but it is best that it is as comprehensive as possible. Feel free to ask me questions about it.
> 
> Contents insurance is easily available and again, I would advise to to get some. Whilst crime rates here are low, you should still cover valuables in case of loss or accident. Several major insurers are active here or you can speak to a broker. Again, let me know when yo get here and I'll point you in the right direction.
> 
> ...


I know this is an old thread but I am interested in getting some content insurance or better yet - what we call 'renters insurance' ... in case something happens to our place, I'd like to insure our content is covered. Which insurance companies offer this type of service? Are prices reasonable or over the top?

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Internet is now fibre optic in most of Dubai, Etisalat offer a good package for about £50 a month for telephone rental and 8mb internet.


----------

